
Is Zynga The Most Profitable Company Ever? - profitbaron
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-stupid-facebook-games-made-zynga-the-most-profitable-company-ever-2011-2
======
dholowiski
The article started out ok, then took me in to a 41 page slide show!

------
pzxc
My business has a higher profit margin, about 80%, so by his definition of
profitable, no sorry I win. =P

(course their revenue is orders of magnitude higher than mine, but the author
judged based on profit margin)

